# Sticky  Tapatalk App Support Discontinued



## TTFAdmin

Hello Everyone,

Moving forward, Tapatalk will no longer be available on ttforum.co.uk. AutoGuide.com has made available for your download the AutoGuide Mobile App, available to Apple and Android Phones and Tablets. It's available as a free or paid version. You can find it by searching "AutoGuide" in the app store or by clicking here for more info: http://www.autoguide.com/mobile/

By using the AutoGuide app, we can have more control and support over any bugs, issues, feature suggestions and updates.

For users who access the forum using a mobile browser, you will not be prompted to download the app every time you access the forum. The prompt is cookie-based and will only happen once every 30 days, unless you delete all the cookies off your mobile device or use the browser's incognito mode.

Regards,
CG


----------



## Stueyturn

As from when? That's a proper PITA


----------



## Gazzer

with respect, i think that was the wrong way to go as many users have paid for tapatalk and access other forums with it without problems. so what is lacking with this forum software that isn't tapatalk friendly? i can't use it as i can't see the bloody screen for viewing a forum.


----------



## mullum

Wow. Shocked and stunned. But will give this other app a go ..

Just took it for a spin (free version) seems alright so far ...


----------



## John-H

I think with the recent problems it's highlighted the difficulty of support and is an issue with other forums too. Hopefully the new one is better although I use neither myself.


----------



## Stueyturn

John-H said:


> I think with the recent problems it's highlighted the difficulty of support and is an issue with other forums too. Hopefully the new one is better although I use neither myself.


So when will Tapatalk be switched off?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, autoguide works well.free & simple to download / use. Using it to write this post.
Hoggy, :smile:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shurcomb

It is a pain as one of the many benefits of Tapatalk is the ability to see multiple forums under 1 app, I don't much like the idea of having a different app for every bloody forum! 
Is it really that hard to be compatible with Tapatalk? When lots of other forums manage it.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audiphil

Disappointed as I like how Tapatalk works and also switch quickly to TTOC


----------



## phope

Shame, as I use Tapatalk for a variety of forums when browsing on iPhone - this seems a backward step

I suspect this change is more to do with lack of forum adverts on Tapatalk

I'll give the new software a try to see though


----------



## John-H

Hoggy said:


> Hi, autoguide works well.free & simple to download / use. Using it to write this post.
> Hoggy, :smile:
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Does it work much in the same way Hoggy and cover other websites? I've not used it or Tapatalk so don't know how it all works - I presume it gives you a simple big print interface - how does it handle pictures?


----------



## phope

Well, this is how this thread looks like on the Autoguide app

Some rather large ads appear in the middle of threads, and a rolling banner ad at the bottom


----------



## Stueyturn

Thanks Peter, that says it all really.


----------



## phope

That was on the free version - I guess the paid for version removes ads


----------



## phope

Ironically, the Autoguide app is a branded version of Tapatalk

http://www.tapatalk.com/build.php


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, shows pics O.K. & easy enough to add pics from the tablet/phone etc... url & image links not so easy to add perhaps, but new to it my self.I find it easier to use than tapatalk.Plenty of other motor forums, but can't find TTOC @ present
Hoggy.:smile:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bobbin

Well that is extremely disappointing, Tapatalk is widely used as the best application for signing into multiple accounts on various forums and allows you to use one sign in as it remembers your logins. 
I for one have the paid version on both the ipad and iPhone and they work fine. 
Such a shame, I think the amount of posts will drop off dramatically due to this poor choice. 
Was there a poll to decide the change or have the powers that be decided for everyone. 
I wonder if all the adds in the new application had anything to do with it


----------



## NotFromSomerset

Why is this? The forum is so slow it's unusable on most phone browsers so tapatalk is perfect


----------



## bobbin

phope said:


> Well, this is how this thread looks like on the Autoguide app
> 
> Some rather large ads appear in the middle of threads, and a rolling banner ad at the bottom


That is bloody awful, won't be using that if more than half the page is adds!!!'


----------



## Patrizio72

Tapatalk for the win!


----------



## Audiphil

I just tried it again its bloody awful compared to Tapatalk on what basis was this decision made, especially when many if us have installed Tapatalk HD version?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Free version appears to work fine on my samsung android tablet, no adverts on mine.
Hoggy.:smile:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hoggy said:


> Hi, shows pics O.K. & easy enough to add pics from the tablet/phone etc... url & image links not so easy to add perhaps, but new to it my self.I find it easier to use than tapatalk.Plenty of other motor forums, but can't find TTOC @ present
> Hoggy.:smile:
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The TTOC isn't part of the Auto Glide group of forums ;-). We are a not for profit club .


----------



## wellhouse

that's a pain, the only reason i paid for tapatalk a month ago was to access ttoc on my iPhone - nothing else! how do you find ttoc on this other app? I thought tapatalk was great (until it stopped working again a few days ago! [smiley=argue.gif] )


----------



## Wallsendmag

wellhouse said:


> that's a pain, the only reason i paid for tapatalk a month ago was to access ttoc on my iPhone - nothing else! how do you find ttoc on this other app?


You can't it's just for the forums owners other car forums.


----------



## wellhouse

Wallsendmag said:


> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a pain, the only reason i paid for tapatalk a month ago was to access ttoc on my iPhone - nothing else! how do you find ttoc on this other app?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't it's just for the forums owners other car forums.
Click to expand...

sorry, i'm being a bit dim, didn't quite understand that, do you mean you can't get ttoc on this other app?


----------



## J55TTC

TT forum has always worked fine for me on tapatalk.

Sorry, but I access loads of others through it so I'm off!


----------



## paul4281

I paid for tapatalk & was happy using it, I'll give the other app a go & see how I get on.


----------



## Wallsendmag

No the TTOC won't be available on this app


----------



## salinemondo

I have also paid for the taptalk app and use it daily for multiple forums. I will give this new app a go but also would like to find out why the change and why no warning / discussion in the forum before changing? soo many people will only access the forum via the app is there not a danger of loosing existing users and not gaining other users by going to a less well known format?


----------



## wellhouse

Wallsendmag said:


> No the TTOC won't be available on this app


that's the bit i don't understand, why would we download the new app then? confused


----------



## wellhouse

wellhouse said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the TTOC won't be available on this app
> 
> 
> 
> that's the bit i don't understand, why would we download the new app then? confused
Click to expand...

i really liked tapatalk, was great for accessing ttoc [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## phope

TT Forum is a website owned by Autoguide, who also own a large number of other car websites/forums globally

TTOC is an independent car owners club, and many of our members use TT Forum as well

The Autoguide app seems to be a branded version of Tapatalk that is exclusively used to access forums/websites belonging to Autoguide (such as TT Forum) and no others, (such as the TTOC Members Area)


----------



## Gazzer

wellhouse said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the TTOC won't be available on this app
> 
> 
> 
> that's the bit i don't understand, why would we download the new app then? confused
Click to expand...

your not a ttoc member so what is the problem? it isnt a forum but a members only club. i will have a play on my ipad with it when i get home tonight and see what i can make of it.


----------



## wellhouse

Gazzer said:


> wellhouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the TTOC won't be available on this app
> 
> 
> 
> that's the bit i don't understand, why would we download the new app then? confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your not a ttoc member so what is the problem? it isnt a forum but a members only club. i will have a play on my ipad with it when i get home tonight and see what i can make of it.
Click to expand...

i haven't got a problem, just trying to understand the best way of accessing ttoc from my phone. Aaah, I think i understand you now, TTOC is a club and the forum is called 'The TT Forum'. I thought they were the same thing. Now i think i understand.


----------



## wellhouse

phope said:


> TT Forum is a website owned by Autoguide, who also own a large number of other car websites/forums globally
> 
> TTOC is an independent car owners club, and many of our members use TT Forum as well
> 
> The Autoguide app seems to be a branded version of Tapatalk that is exclusively used to access forums/websites belonging to Autoguide (such as TT Forum) and no others, (such as the TTOC Members Area)


thanks for clarifying, it was a eureka moment for me, i thought they were the same thing. Thanks for your help. 'Download app to access TT forum' - note to self!


----------



## Callum-TT

So auto glide cause us hassle in the pursuit of more paid adverts.

Great. Owners showing their money grabbing ways. I won't be bothering with it.


----------



## Patrizio72

wellhouse said:


> that's a pain, the only reason i paid for tapatalk a month ago was to access ttoc on my iPhone - nothing else! how do you find ttoc on this other app? I thought tapatalk was great (until it stopped working again a few days ago! [smiley=argue.gif] )


+1 
90% of my posts are made with Tapatalk, so easy to use and also to upload pics. cant be dealing with advert based apps


----------



## John-H

I've not tried it but could members check if the adverts they saw were because they were not logged in?

It may be like this forum if you are not logged in on a standard browser on a PC. The issue of being able to provide support and bug fixes etc to one app across all their forums should mean there are less problems in the long run. Personally I'll stick to Dolphin browser on Android which works fine for me.


----------



## Rich196

I only use tapatalk now. I will not switch to this new things so I shall no longer be posting. Why not run both at the same time??

Check my signature and everyone else's to get the hint on how many your going to lose

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pugwash69

It would have made more sense to add some visual degradation by conditional CSS in my opinion. You can make a web site layout fit small screens automatically without making the users download and install apps.


----------



## phope

Yeah the ads show when I am logged in on the app- the big ad is always after the first post, with banner ads at the bottom of each page










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bobbin

Got to love the first line of the announcement - "moving forward" 
More like a huge leap backwards.
Why not just be honest and tell people as it is, we want more money from adverts and couldn't care less what people who actually use the forum think.

Money money money

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## phope

I can understand why Autoguide have done this - by using plain old Tapatalk, they lose out on ad income

By offering their own branded version of Tapatalk to display their ads, and to keep people within a exclusive walled garden of their forums, they can maximise their ad income , and can also sell you a version of the app at £1.99 if you want to stop the ads

That's fine if they were open about it, but don't dress it up as Tapatalk being unreliable, etc - this branded software is powered by Tapatalk, make no mistake

I use Tapatalk to browse other forums including VAGOC, VW Vortex, Fourtitude, etc - seems a shame to have to use a separate app for this site

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shurcomb

phope said:


> I can understand why Autoguide have done this - by using plain old Tapatalk, they lose out on ad income
> 
> By offering their own branded version of Tapatalk to display their ads, and to keep people within a exclusive walled garden of their forums, they can maximise their ad income , and can also sell you a version of the app at £1.99 if you want to stop the ads
> 
> That's fine if they were open about it, but don't dress it up as Tapatalk being unreliable, etc - this branded software is powered by Tapatalk, make no mistake
> 
> I use Tapatalk to browse other forums including VAGOC, VW Vortex, Fourtitude, etc - seems a shame to have to use a separate app for this site
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yep +1 on that.
I am not interested in having multiple apps to the same thing or paying more money for a differently branded app, I guess I will be viewing this forum via a browser only and not many posts.


----------



## kazinak

Rich196 said:


> I only use tapatalk now. I will not switch to this new things so I shall no longer be posting. Why not run both at the same time??
> 
> Check my signature and everyone else's to get the hint on how many your going to lose
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


+1, and I'm not going to install more shirt on my phone.

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## talk-torque

When I first joined this forum 4 years ago, it was non profit and survived by dint of enthusiam, goodwill and the odd support from advertisers. At one point "we" had server trouble and an appeal resulted in many of us putting our hands in our pockets for a tenner or so to get it sorted.

All that good feeling has been ditched over the years, to the point where this forum is now an owned business, driven by profit. Nothing wrong with that, no more server problems etc, but only so long as the service offered does not suffer and remains what the users need. We still have a great platform for debate, which hasn't suffered greatly, but things like this cynical move, dressed up in such an obvious way, just do not feel right. A little honesty wouldn't go amiss here.


----------



## mighTy Tee

When was the TTF ever anything other than a business? Maybe a hobby business 10 years ago but it has always been a business.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Nem

talk-torque said:


> When I first joined this forum 4 years ago, it was non profit and survived by dint of enthusiam, goodwill and the odd support from advertisers.


This has never been a non profit forum, it was Jae's business which made him a very nice sum when he sold it 18 months back.



talk-torque said:


> At one point "we" had server trouble and an appeal resulted in many of us putting our hands in our pockets for a tenner or so to get it sorted.


I'm sure Jae could have quite easily bought the server himself, it was a business expense, except you lot assumed it was for the good of the forum and started throwing money at him. If I was Jae I'd have been sat there laughing.

It's very strange how people have no comprehension of how things actually work around here.


----------



## Garth

Once tapatalk stops working, I will no longer be posting. I only use tapatalk now, never the PC or any browser.

Nice one guys, you just killed the forum for me. I guess my restoration thread will never get finished on here now :sad:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Have to say I won't be using the forum when Tapatalk support ends

Sent from a fruity device


----------



## Stueyturn

No response from admin or even a timescale yet?

I guess it's just a case of "like it or lump it" and I think a fair few will choose to "lump it".


----------



## talk-torque

Nem said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I first joined this forum 4 years ago, it was non profit and survived by dint of enthusiam, goodwill and the odd support from advertisers.
> 
> 
> 
> This has never been a non profit forum, it was Jae's business which made him a very nice sum when he sold it 18 months back.
> 
> 
> 
> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one point "we" had server trouble and an appeal resulted in many of us putting our hands in our pockets for a tenner or so to get it sorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure Jae could have quite easily bought the server himself, it was a business expense, except you lot assumed it was for the good of the forum and started throwing money at him. If I was Jae I'd have been sat there laughing.
> 
> It's very strange how people have no comprehension of how things actually work around here.
Click to expand...

The final coffin nail. - I'm out.


----------



## bigsyd

I remember when the mk1 tt forum stopped supporting tapatalk and moved to another browsing app....look what happened to that site :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee

talk-torque said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I first joined this forum 4 years ago, it was non profit and survived by dint of enthusiam, goodwill and the odd support from advertisers.
> 
> 
> 
> This has never been a non profit forum, it was Jae's business which made him a very nice sum when he sold it 18 months back.
> 
> 
> 
> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one point "we" had server trouble and an appeal resulted in many of us putting our hands in our pockets for a tenner or so to get it sorted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure Jae could have quite easily bought the server himself, it was a business expense, except you lot assumed it was for the good of the forum and started throwing money at him. If I was Jae I'd have been sat there laughing.
> 
> It's very strange how people have no comprehension of how things actually work around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The final coffin nail. - I'm out.
Click to expand...

Maybe you should contact Jae and tell him as a "shareholder" you want your percentage of his quarter mil.


----------



## mullum

Doesn't look like this move is going down very well, and several of my favourite posters have already declared themselves "out" !
Personally I don't use a lot of forums, and I don't pay for apps ;-) so installing another one and using that won't be a big issue. But losing so many forum members will be the worst thing.


----------



## phil3012

Not happy as I only really bought Tapatalk to access this forum.

Have downloaded the new one and posting from it now, too many adverts and I begrudge paying again out of principal.


----------



## bobbin

Still no response from the powers that be :roll:

Guess the silence speaks volumes about what they actually think about those that actually use the site :?

Any sort of communication to justify or at least acknowledge the upset it is causing would be ideal [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

On the other hand if the canuck's own app is just a badge engineered tapatalk will support really finish or is it just a subtle marketing ploy to get people to buy their own app ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Quick question why doesn't this thread show up as unread or show the last user on the main board?


----------



## Nem

Wallsendmag said:


> Quick question why doesn't this thread show up as unread or show the last user on the main board?


It's a global announcement, so they technically have no parent forum so cannot show up anywhere as unread.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Do you think we could all pm TTF Admin with our thoughts ? They may notice that , anyone good at writing a template email ?


----------



## glospete

Very disappointing and not to labour the point made by all the others - but I WILL - it was extremely useful to have one app to be able to access a number of forums. I do hope this is not a knee jerk (over) reaction to some dispute. I can't believe that TAPATALK can be made to work in so many other forums but not little old TTF.


----------



## wellhouse

interestingly downloaded new app yesterday to access ttf worked fine yesterday but today nothing! aaagh


----------



## jamietd

Very disappointing news :-(

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aarond

Also very disappointed


----------



## CWJ

Also disappointed. Refuse to buy another app to avoid adverts.

Guess it's web browser or nothing so I won't be spending much time on here anymore. :?


----------



## Gforce

Now that's a bad decision


----------



## bigsyd

The way I see it...a few members may stop posting due to loss of tapatalk support and a lot will complain but get the new app the owners could not give a rats arse....they make MONEY 
Get over it and use the new app,I have and it's ok :roll: :roll: :roll:

I will get my coat.........


----------



## rustyintegrale

Tapatalk is crap too to be honest. I never post except from my Mac...

Unless someone really pees me off... :lol:


----------



## paulc1

rustyintegrale said:


> Tapatalk is crap too to be honest. I never post except from my Mac...
> 
> Unless someone really pees me off... :lol:


I only post via iPhone 5 , iPad 4 or MacBook Air said the fellow apple fanboy lol


----------



## rustyintegrale

paulc1 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tapatalk is crap too to be honest. I never post except from my Mac...
> 
> Unless someone really pisses me off... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I only post via iPhone 5 , iPad 4 or MacBook Air said the fellow apple fanboy lol
Click to expand...


----------



## scoTTy

I'm not a massive poster anymore but if it wasn't for tapatalk I'd have gone long ago due to the forum cookie issues.

If tapatalk goes now then the new app won't help as I use a Crapberry.


----------



## rustyintegrale

The TTF is on it's last legs.

It's time you all moved to the proper Owners Club...


----------



## paul4281

rustyintegrale said:


> The TTF is on it's last legs.
> 
> It's time you all moved to the proper Owners Club...


Oohhh, do they support tapatalk? Could be a new sales pitch......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## Hoggy

rustyintegrale said:


> The TTF is on it's last legs. It's time you all moved to the proper Owners Club...


Hi, Believe that, you'll believe anything. :roll:  
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Oohhh, do they support tapatalk? Could be a new sales pitch......
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts

Indeed we do and we have no plans to stop


----------



## Chris Woods

I just use safari on my iPad , I find tapatalk shite tbh


----------



## Ikon66

Wallsendmag said:


> Oohhh, do they support tapatalk? Could be a new sales pitch......
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts
> 
> Indeed we do and we have no plans to stop


But it will cost you at least £15 per year to view the TTOC :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Ikon66 said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oohhh, do they support tapatalk? Could be a new sales pitch......
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts
> 
> Indeed we do and we have no plans to stop
> 
> 
> 
> But it will cost you at least £15 per year to view the TTOC :wink:
Click to expand...

Our members area is just one benefit of membership of the country's premier Audi Club  And our lowest membership fee is £10 .


----------



## paul4281

Spends £k's on modding car, won't spend £1.99 on app to get rid of adverts.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## Garth

paul4281 said:


> Spends £k's on modding car, won't spend £1.99 on app to get rid of adverts.


That's not the point at all. Many of us have already paid for an app, only to be told we won't be able to use it any more.
If the auto guide app was the only thing available from the start, we wouldn't be complaining. It's the fact that we're being forced to use something inferior (or pay again) so they can make more money.

Good way to make money, bad way to keep users happy.


----------



## paul4281

Obviously I've paid for my app as well.

If I'm not able to use it to access the forum & decide not to use the supported app because of the adverts I'll either not use the forum or go through the web.

This forum is somebody's business & they want to make money from it, we don't pay to be on here so they use adverts to make money.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## bobbin

It's more the sneaky way it's being done, no discussion, just its this way or the highway, and that isn't right.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TTFAdmin

Hi everyone,

I apologize for the delay and I appreciate all the feedback and opinions.The removal of Tapatalk was network-wide decision made to have more support and control over the forums on the network using mobile devices. It's definitely not this site alone, as all the forums in the network will be going through this change as well.

To answer your questions, the Autoguide.com app is a branded version of Tapatalk and the functionality of the app should be exactly the same as Tapatalk. Since we now have full tech access to the app and can have it developed, updated and refreshed whenever we want. So please feel free to let us know if there's anything you want to see on the app and we can definitely try to accommodate your suggestions in the new version/update. 

Thanks,
CG


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTFAdmin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I apologize for the delay and I appreciate all the feedback and opinions.The removal of Tapatalk was network-wide decision made to have more support and control over the forums on the network using mobile devices. It's definitely not this site alone, as all the forums in the network will be going through this change as well.
> 
> To answer your questions, the Autoguide.com app is a branded version of Tapatalk and the functionality of the app should be exactly the same as Tapatalk. Since we now have full tech access to the app and can have it developed, updated and refreshed whenever we want. So please feel free to let us know if there's anything you want to see on the app and we can definitely try to accommodate your suggestions in the new version/update.
> 
> Thanks,
> CG


How about things we don't want to see like adverts ? Also can I take from the timing of your posts that you are on Eastern Standard Time ?


----------



## Stueyturn

Wallsendmag said:


> How about things we don't want to see like adverts ? Also can I take from the timing of your posts that you are on Eastern Standard Time ?


+1


----------



## Gazzer

Just got it from App Store and tried it, it is now deleted and back to normal google browser


----------



## Garth

TTFAdmin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I apologize for the delay and I appreciate all the feedback and opinions.The removal of Tapatalk was network-wide decision made to have more support and control over the forums on the network using mobile devices. It's definitely not this site alone, as all the forums in the network will be going through this change as well.
> 
> To answer your questions, the Autoguide.com app is a branded version of Tapatalk and the functionality of the app should be exactly the same as Tapatalk. Since we now have full tech access to the app and can have it developed, updated and refreshed whenever we want. So please feel free to let us know if there's anything you want to see on the app and we can definitely try to accommodate your suggestions in the new version/update.
> 
> Thanks,
> CG


Make the free version ad-free and I'll consider it, otherwise I won't... Simple.
Also, it doesn't have the same functionality as tapatalk as you can't change the colour scheme, which I want. If an app doesn't match my theme, it doesn't go on my phone ;-)


----------



## TTFAdmin

Wallsendmag said:


> TTFAdmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I apologize for the delay and I appreciate all the feedback and opinions.The removal of Tapatalk was network-wide decision made to have more support and control over the forums on the network using mobile devices. It's definitely not this site alone, as all the forums in the network will be going through this change as well.
> 
> To answer your questions, the Autoguide.com app is a branded version of Tapatalk and the functionality of the app should be exactly the same as Tapatalk. Since we now have full tech access to the app and can have it developed, updated and refreshed whenever we want. So please feel free to let us know if there's anything you want to see on the app and we can definitely try to accommodate your suggestions in the new version/update.
> 
> Thanks,
> CG
> 
> 
> 
> How about things we don't want to see like adverts ? Also can I take from the timing of your posts that you are on Eastern Standard Time ?
Click to expand...

Hi Wallsendmag, the paid version of the app does not have an advert. And yes EST. 



Garth said:


> Make the free version ad-free and I'll consider it, otherwise I won't... Simple.
> Also, it doesn't have the same functionality as tapatalk as you can't change the colour scheme, which I want. If an app doesn't match my theme, it doesn't go on my phone ;-)


For the free version, unfortunately it will have an ad just like other free apps available on the market. Thank you very much for the suggestion and in regards to the colour scheme option this is something we can definitely look having for the new version.

Thanks,
CG


----------



## Garth

TTFAdmin said:


> For the free version, unfortunately it will have an ad just like other free apps available on the market.


Not if you have a rooted android with ad blocker ;-) 
Just tried the free version on my phone... No adds at all muhahaha


----------



## bobbin

If its a copy of tapatalk why not keep tapatalk and all those who already paid for the app will be happy instead of trying to rip people of again for another paid app!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTFAdmin said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTFAdmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I apologize for the delay and I appreciate all the feedback and opinions.The removal of Tapatalk was network-wide decision made to have more support and control over the forums on the network using mobile devices. It's definitely not this site alone, as all the forums in the network will be going through this change as well.
> 
> To answer your questions, the Autoguide.com app is a branded version of Tapatalk and the functionality of the app should be exactly the same as Tapatalk. Since we now have full tech access to the app and can have it developed, updated and refreshed whenever we want. So please feel free to let us know if there's anything you want to see on the app and we can definitely try to accommodate your suggestions in the new version/update.
> 
> Thanks,
> CG
> 
> 
> 
> How about things we don't want to see like adverts ? Also can I take from the timing of your posts that you are on Eastern Standard Time ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Wallsendmag, the paid version of the app does not have an advert. And yes EST.
> 
> 
> 
> Garth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Make the free version ad-free and I'll consider it, otherwise I won't... Simple.
> Also, it doesn't have the same functionality as tapatalk as you can't change the colour scheme, which I want. If an app doesn't match my theme, it doesn't go on my phone ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the free version, unfortunately it will have an ad just like other free apps available on the market. Thank you very much for the suggestion and in regards to the colour scheme option this is something we can definitely look having for the new version.
> 
> Thanks,
> CG
Click to expand...

Any chance of a reply to my two pm s ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

How about a free copy of the paid app for everyone who bought a copy of Tapatalk after the owner suggested it was the way to go ?


----------



## scoTTy

Will the new app be available for Blackberrys? If then you're taking an option away and not changing one.


----------



## phil3012

Wallsendmag said:


> How about a free copy of the paid app for everyone who bought a copy of Tapatalk after the owner suggested it was the way to go ?


Sounds like a great idea to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toy4two

the whole reason I bought that stupid app was for this site. [smiley=bomb.gif] Everytime I went to visit this site on my Android it came up with this annoying messages "THIS IS AVALABLE IN A SPECIAL VERSION" I got so sick of it I paid to make it stop, now this. LAME LAME LAME

I'm NEVER paying for ANYTHING EVER associated with this site. Pathetic.


----------



## TTFAdmin

Wallsendmag said:


> How about a free copy of the paid app for everyone who bought a copy of Tapatalk after the owner suggested it was the way to go ?


Hi Andrew, unfortunately this would be hard to change as its already available and must go through the Google Store. In regards to your PM's I'd have to look back at past conversations and get back to you if Steve or John hasn't taken care of it yet.



scoTTy said:


> Will the new app be available for Blackberrys? If then you're taking an option away and not changing one.


Hi scoTTy, this something definitely that we are planning to develop as well. I'll definitely let you know and update you whenever I hear more info on that. 

Thanks,
CG


----------



## scoTTy

So the app will go before there's a replacement? Cunning.


----------



## bobbin

I will run the course on Tapatalk and the switch to the web browser as and when, you will not make more out of me!!!
I was thinking of actually joining the members area and since decided totally against it!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

B088IN said:


> I will run the course on Tapatalk and the switch to the web browser as and when, you will not make more out of me!!!
> I was thinking of actually joining the members area and since decided totally against it!!!


There isn't a members area on here .The TTOC has a tapatalk friendly members area.


----------



## bobbin

You know what I mean lol


----------



## bobbin

As in joining the ttoc as a member for the year


----------



## Gazzer

B088IN said:


> As in joining the ttoc as a member for the year


Ttf and ttoc are completely separate m8....them and us scenario lol


----------



## Nem

B088IN said:


> As in joining the ttoc as a member for the year


The TTOC does not own or operate this forum, we just use it.

We have our own website: www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## bobbin

That clears that up, thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silverye

Just noticed this thread and disappointed - I bought Tapatalk purely to view this forum - and will now have to pay again for that other app (as who wants adverts). :?

What a PITA.


----------



## binary01

Anyone know what will happen when trying to open referenced forum threads, when you have both tapatalk and the custom viewer installed?

Wonder if it will try to open it nicely or launch tapatalk? 
What happens if link is not the tt forum.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Garth

binary01 said:


> Anyone know what will happen when trying to open referenced forum threads, when you have both tapatalk and the custom viewer installed?


You get a popup to choose how to open it.


----------



## Callum-TT

Ok I have downloaded the new app (free version) and I have to say what a pile of crap.

Massive adverts and when I click on a thread is sometimes opens THE WRONG BLOODY ONE.

I suggest forum owners & admin you sort this fundamental functionality out now before you stop using the perfectly working tapatalk app

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jgp-tt

Based upto the previous posts on this proposed new app, I'll be one that will not be using it & will not move from the current, stable & working TapaTalk!!

I would suggest that the Forum Admins seriously re-consider the decision to move from a very good product to one that has clearly not been tested thoroughly. This is a backward step for its large user base & just because the admins cant fully manage the TapaTalk product is not a good enough reason!
A big positive for staying with the current TapaTalk product is that every time we (the users) have had issues with TapaTalk, the TTF Admins have promptly resolved these issues. So well done & many thanks for that 

If I understand this correctly - After this date, does it mean that my only way of accessing the TTF is via this new app or an internet browser?
I will look forward to the replies (or not) via this thread or PM from the TTF Admins...

Rant over!


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

I'm on a Blackberry & use Tapatalk 95% of the time.

Sadly AutoGuide is only for Apple & Android hence I doubt I'll be viewing or joining in on the Forum much in the future.
It's been really helpful & interesting being on the Forum but C'est la vie....... au revoir.

Peter


----------



## SteveAngry

Nem said:


> B088IN said:
> 
> 
> 
> As in joining the ttoc as a member for the year
> 
> 
> 
> The TTOC does not own or operate this forum, we just use it.
> 
> We have our own website: http://www.ttoc.co.uk
Click to expand...

Interesting. Did not know this...


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

SteveAngry said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B088IN said:
> 
> 
> 
> As in joining the ttoc as a member for the year
> 
> 
> 
> The TTOC does not own or operate this forum, we just use it.
> 
> We have our own website: http://www.ttoc.co.uk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. Did not know this...
Click to expand...

Not much gets posted on there though.


----------



## Nem

It's whatever people make it.

8)


----------



## peter-ss

I can understand people not being thrilled with the idea of having to install another app but at a cost of £1.92 it's hardly the end of the world.

AutoGuide does also have the benefit of the free version for peole to use, if they can live with the adverts.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## binary01

But it's not broken.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bobbin

peter-ss said:


> I can understand people not being thrilled with the idea of having to install another app but at a cost of £1.92 it's hardly the end of the world.
> 
> AutoGuide does also have the benefit of the free version for peole to use, if they can live with the adverts.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Why should we have to pay again???
It works fine, as said, why change it!


----------



## TTFAdmin

We are offering a free and paid version of the app so you do not have to pay to download. The choice to remove the TapaTalk app form the forum comes from our choice to provide an app that we can support and that does not restrict critical forum data that we need to assess the forum.

I'm sorry for any inconvenience this has caused.

-dm, community support


----------



## bobbin

But not offering the paid version to people who have already paid for the Tapatalk app is a bit rich. Can you not offer it free for a weekend or day as a thank you for e continued support people provide by using the forums?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BaueruTc

Never had a problem with Tapatalk. Paid for it too so very disappointed if have to end up purchasing an other version. Yes there is a free version but I don't want to put up with silly adds.


----------



## maq1017

I might be a lurker at the moment, but I just tried the new app and it's just horrible, a real disappointment.

I currently read the forum every day, but once Tapatalk is discontinued it will be far less convenient. I have to say I'm not the biggest fan of Tapatalk even, but the new AG app is a real step backwards 

Great forum, bad decision... IMHO, of course...

Now, back to reading up on RS models


----------



## Ridgmont61

I have not used Tapatalk, but have downloaded AG. I am very impressed, it is so much easier to use than browser on phone. I have also paid a couple of quid for the non-ad version - seems a very small amount for the number of times I use it.

Occasionally on ipad I do get popup suggesting that I should download Tapatalk - whatever is causing this needs to be removed, to avoid someone paying for something they can't use.

I don't really understand the number of complaints about AG or that others can no longer use Tapatalk, they are not exactly expensive.


----------



## scoTTy

TTFAdmin said:


> We are offering a free and paid version of the app so you do not have to pay to download. The choice to remove the TapaTalk app form the forum comes from our choice to provide an app that we can support and that does not restrict critical forum data that we need to assess the forum.
> 
> I'm sorry for any inconvenience this has caused.
> 
> -dm, community support


i.e. sod anyone using a Blackberry unless they've for the very latest model. This app is not an option for me so I have no choice to make. It seems the decision is done and hence the feedback you've received is just hot air and us pi55ing into the wind.

When are you doing the deed and removing TapaTalk support?


----------



## Ridgmont61

scoTTy said:


> TTFAdmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are offering a free and paid version of the app so you do not have to pay to download. The choice to remove the TapaTalk app form the forum comes from our choice to provide an app that we can support and that does not restrict critical forum data that we need to assess the forum.
> 
> I'm sorry for any inconvenience this has caused.
> 
> -dm, community support
> 
> 
> 
> i.e. sod anyone using a Blackberry unless they've for the very latest model. This app is not an option for me so I have no choice to make. It seems the decision is done and hence the feedback you've received is just hot air and us pi55ing into the wind.
> 
> When are you doing the deed and removing TapaTalk support?
Click to expand...

BlackBerry! Now that takes me back:grin:


----------



## BaueruTc

Ridgmont61 said:


> I have not used Tapatalk,
> 
> I don't really understand the number of complaints about AG or that others can no longer use Tapatalk, they are not exactly expensive.


Well that's the reason you don't understand why there are so many complaints! :roll:


----------



## TortToise

Big mistake - I find myself increasingly accessing forums via phone/tablet with Tapatalk (I paid for the registered version and the HD version for my tablet), which works great with a wide variety of sites that I'm interested in.

I'm not going to go and get another app just to use this forum. I'll still check it if I'm on a browser but I would guess I'll visit here a lot less.


----------



## Essexaviator

TTFAdmin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Moving forward, Tapatalk will no longer be available on ttforum.co.uk. AutoGuide.com has made available for your download the AutoGuide Mobile App, available to Apple and Android Phones and Tablets. It's available as a free or paid version. You can find it by searching "AutoGuide" in the app store or by clicking here for more info: http://www.autoguide.com/mobile/
> 
> By using the AutoGuide app, we can have more control and support over any bugs, issues, feature suggestions and updates.
> 
> For users who access the forum using a mobile browser, you will not be prompted to download the app every time you access the forum. The prompt is cookie-based and will only happen once every 30 days, unless you delete all the cookies off your mobile device or use the browser's incognito mode.
> 
> Regards,
> CG


Just bought tapatalk app yesterday to use for TT forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mullum

Other forums are making the move too ..


----------



## scoTTy

Ridgmont61 said:


> BlackBerry! Now that takes me back:grin:


I know! But with someone else picking up the bill it's a necessary evil.

Had a mobile for 21 years and all have been company ones so I've never bought one


----------



## uv101

Am I missing something? Tapatalk seems to be working.

Posted from tapatalk!


----------



## John-H

I was passed this message from community support to let you know:



> At this time we do not plan on removing TT Forum from the TapaTalk network but it will happen in the future, Which is why we added the AutoGuide app to the forum. I do not have a set date for this since we do not plan on doing it anytime soon. We will notify the community of the removal of TapaTalk before it is taken off the forum.


----------



## paul4281

Well that's good news for now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## uv101

Has support now been removed?

My ipad seems to have stopped updating [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Stueyturn

uv101 said:


> Has support now been removed?
> 
> My ipad seems to have stopped updating [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Mine stopped for a couple of mins but fine again now


----------



## uv101

Ill try again 

Tried that autoguide in the meantime and its shirt.

Can't see any differences listed between the free and paid for versions. Can't change the shirtty red colour scheme and it's only for car forums so I can't see any other forums on it :evil:


----------



## uv101

Mmmm my previous post appears to has changed!!!


----------



## Sean-f

I have just lost access with tapatalk (xperia Z1) [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ian_W

I lost access on Friday and has vanished from my list of account now


----------



## uv101

The forum is having issues which are also effecting desktop access.

It sounds like it effecting multiple bulletin board powered forums (which this is)


----------



## John-H

Yes, could all be related. Problem seems to be intermittent possibly traffic volume related.


----------



## Ian_W

All working again now


----------



## Kaitliss

New reports.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Auto guide isn't available for BlackBerry so yeah thanks!


----------



## RSSTT

Some peoples posts still come up as from Tapatalk.

What should I be using? Want to get mobile!


----------



## peter-ss

I use AutoGuide.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Wallsendmag

Back on topic when is this going to be implemented?


----------



## Fizzleh

has always been working for me on tapatalk


----------



## Audiphil

I'm using it now and alls well


----------



## ABODON

That's a shame, Tapatalk (despite being a PITA with the gestures sometimes) is handy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

If you're not supporting the app can you please remove the notification that this forum has a tapatalk app every time I log in on my phone


----------



## TTFAdmin

Wallsendmag said:


> If you're not supporting the app can you please remove the notification that this forum has a tapatalk app every time I log in on my phone


What kind of phone do you have? I don't get the notification when I access the site on my phone.
KN Community Support


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTFAdmin said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're not supporting the app can you please remove the notification that this forum has a tapatalk app every time I log in on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of phone do you have? I don't get the notification when I access the site on my phone.
> KN Community Support
Click to expand...

its an iphone


----------



## Fizzleh

I get the annoying notification when logging in through the chrome browser on my desktop also


----------



## knickers

hi

I have only recently tried to log in to the forum using my mobile, but when I do I get a prompt saying that there is an app called tapatalk which I can use - I cancel it, but if it could be removed that would be fab.

I use a Galaxy S3 with a firefox browser (havent tried it with google 

Cheers

Nicki


----------



## Shamone

I'm new here and using the App?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ZephyR2

Don't know if it's just me but AutoGuide stopped working on my iPhone last night. Ended up deleting it and reinstalling but the new version doesn't seem to include theTTforum. 
Using Tapatalk at present. 
Has anything changed?

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## John-H

I'm not sure about Autoguide. Did you know there's a mobile designed version of the site switch now? I only use the full version for all the features as I know Tapatalk and the like stop some of the features working.


----------



## ZephyR2

I didn't know that John. I've read the posts about that now however despite deleting all board cookies as advised I am still unable to see the button at the bottom of the page to switch to mobile view. 
I shall persist.


----------



## ninja

Tap talk working here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninagreen1989

I agree


----------



## Bruce-L-D

AutoGuide not available in UK iOS App Store... US store only.

Does the top of this thread need an update endit?


----------



## CarloSalt

Cant find AutoGuide on the App Store. Has apple booted it ?


----------



## Hadaak

Not available in the french store !!


----------



## MolecularMark

Says autoguide not available in iOS app store in UK. Zut alors! Is there any app supported?


----------



## spidey3

And now the app cannot even be found in the Play Store. Does it actually still exist?


----------



## spidey3

At least here in the US the AutoGuide.com App does not appear in the Google Play Store.


----------



## jwa1

Browsing this forum on an iPhone via Safari is hard work. Are there any forum apps which supports this forum anymore? I guess people stopped developing them...?


----------



## John-H

I've always used the full featured site even when on mobile but you can hit the "switch to mobile site" link for a cut down version.


----------



## jwa1

John-H said:


> I've always used the full featured site even when on mobile but you can hit the "switch to mobile site" link for a cut down version.


Thanks that's the easiest solution it seems.


----------

